# Best stores for Tein Basics?



## aftershock141 (May 18, 2004)

Do any of you know where the cheapest prices are for the Tein Basic Coilover kit for b14 Sentra is? I've been looking. Cheapest I've found is $790 before shipping, but I saw some people post that it's only $700. I've tried contacting with no luck, but do any of you know where they would be this price at or around there? Oh, and I have definately searched.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

790 sounds fairly reasonalbe, where are you seeing them that low at?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> 790 sounds fairly reasonalbe, where are you seeing them that low at?


$769.00 before shipping HP AutoWorks 

i got mine from them last year and it was $785 shipped to my door :thumbup:


----------

